# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Oblivion Problem

## Uzixia

ok, for those who cant quite listen to a longish story you may wanna leave now. Alright so story starts now, starting some time around when i was 11 i started having short episodes once or twice a week where i would fall asleep and wake up entirely aware and concious in a completely white, empty plane with no feeling of heat cold or wind, with complete control of everything from creative great buildings and cities to creating creatures and plants but within reason as doing too much would fatigue me int he dream and wake me up if i passed out in it from exhaustion. As i got older it became more and more frequent aswell as i became more able to create greater things with more ease, however the one thing i could never make would be a concious sentient thing, like another person for instance. It would always build up from a blue myst like it always did with other things, gain their structure and color afterward, but then crumble and fall apart every time. Beside the point this has been happening for over 7 years and for the last year has been every single night without fail and recently has gained a massive bar overhead that slowly runs down and when it shrinks down to nothing i wake up every time, and if someone/something wakes me up forcefully the bar pings and blinks 3 times and then i wake up. That's the story and i have come to call the place Oblivion because every night it has reset and is completely empty its never the same fromt he night before. My question is can anyone LITTERALY ANYONE even myths/legends containing information of similar events tell me everything about them because this is getting slightly strange at this point having tried so many times to dream normally but cant. And mind you im fully aware and feel pain and everything, even things that would normally never fail in dreams like knife throwing or playing darts (in normal dreams you would never miss) i still miss and physics looks exactly the same as in the real world.

----------


## rebeccaprophet

sounds like scary nightmarish lucid dreams. Next time it happens look at your hands and say, "This isn't real. This is a dream." And you'll be less afraid. Walk around and explore. It's your psyche and learning about what the dreams want from you, what they are teaching you, is the only way to make them go away. Listen to the message of the dream. Don't literalize or moralize it. Take the symbols upon waking, or during the dream, and learn about yourself and others it might be a psychic vision or prophetic vision that is really important. Take the symbols and work on dicphering what they mean to you.

----------


## Uzixia

> sounds like scary nightmarish lucid dreams. Next time it happens look at your hands and say, "This isn't real. This is a dream." And you'll be less afraid. Walk around and explore. It's your psyche and learning about what the dreams want from you, what they are teaching you, is the only way to make them go away. Listen to the message of the dream. Don't literalize or moralize it. Take the symbols upon waking, or during the dream, and learn about yourself and others it might be a psychic vision or prophetic vision that is really important. Take the symbols and work on dicphering what they mean to you.



I have done that in the past alot, drawn things on my hands and looked down in the dream state only to see they are still there, im not in fear when im there im just curious if anyone else has had something like this perminent reaccuring state happen before for years at a time. i do enjoy it as a practice place where i can safely practice dumb things like fighting, and never once do i remember it not starting completely empty its always starting as a completely empty white landscape. just if anyone has had this before tell me

----------


## gab

Oh gosh, I can't even fathom how could anyone call this a nightmare. And it doesn't look like like a lucid dream either. At least not the classic LD. It could be a LD of much higher class, or something more evolved than a lucid dream.

It seems like a wonderful experience, sans the fact that it happens every night and it bothers you that you don't know what it is or what are you suppose to do with it.

Have you tried asking out loud? What is this place, why am I here, what am I suppose to do? Show me something important, something you want me to know? In case this is coming from some other realm, or even if from your mind, it may show you something.

Have you tried thinking before sleep about what you expect to happen when you find yourself in this place? What questions you would like to have answered?

I have seen post from some advanced LDers that wipe the dream clean and then they build what ever they feel like. Or they meditate in the empty space.

I will alert sageous to this thread. He may be able to shed some light on this.

----------


## Sageous

^^ Actually, I was going to post about this earlier (I can't resist subjects like "oblivion" :wink2: ), but then didn't because I was having trouble seeing a problem... I personally would trade _a lot_ to be able to lucidly awaken _every night_ onto a _Matrix_-like blank white plane from which I could lucidly create anything I want (indeed, that is something I've been working toward for decades now).  I would even try to find something useful about that great shrinking bar (pretty cool image, BTW), seeing it as an aid, perhaps, for knowing when to prepare for my next DEILD.  Having personally pretty much left "normal" dreams (whatever that even means; more in a sec) behind a long time ago without regret, I guess the problem here completely escaped me.  That said:  





> ...My question is can anyone LITTERALY ANYONE even myths/legends containing information of similar events tell me everything about them because this is getting slightly strange at this point having tried so many times to dream normally but cant.



Sure.  As I mentioned above, I've been creating similar events for years (though my blank plane tends to be purple, or gray), and have been working very hard to do so.  I have also come across other dreamers over the years whose lucid dreams often start as a blank slate of some sort; the exception here I guess is that they all tend to make that happen on purpose, rather than have it happen to them by accident -- though, again, I believe those dreamers would all welcome such an accident with open arms.  Also, I have come across a fairly large number of dreamers over the years who cannot dream "normally," or rather they cannot dream in a manner that they think or have been told is normal.  On top of that, starting from a blank slate in dreams has shown up in literature as well, though I can't think of any titles off hand, except stuff written by Phillip K. Dick.  So fear not, Uzixia; though your experience is a bit extreme, and I for one truly envy that extremity, you are not alone... many dreamers have dreams that are at least slightly similar to your experience.

I honestly have nothing to offer to help you, since I think you are already in a place many very advanced LD'ers would kill to be in, and Gab's advice pretty much nails it, but here's one thought: 





> And mind you im fully aware and feel pain and everything, even things that would normally never fail in dreams like knife throwing or playing darts (in normal dreams you would never miss) i still miss and physics looks exactly the same as in the real world.



You might want to take a moment to consider what a "normal" dream means to you, and why you want to have one.  In my experience there is literally no such thing as a normal dream; we all create our dreamworlds independently, and there are no set rules for content or presentation.  In a sense, what you experience is your unconscious mind's version of a normal dream, like it or not.  I would suggest, then, that you might consider seeing this white plane as normal; that it is simply a starting point for your nightly exploration.  It sounds to me like you have no trouble having interesting dreams anyway, so if you can come to see the white plane as normal, you might also see what an incredible advantage it provides for allowing you to create truly awesome dreams and maybe work on things like changing the physics of your dream to your own liking. 

Oh, and for what its worth, I for one miss a lot when throwing darts in non-lucid dreams!

----------


## Nefets

I'm a noob at LD but here's my 2 cents.
If you wish to dream normally , non-lucidly , which I guess you want to achieve , create a door to a random city. Make a portal that gets you to a random place : from there, sit down and let go of everything : try to completely relax yourself and your mind fully. Maybe this way your mind will switch to 'auto piloting mode'  and you will be able to sleep non lucidly. 
Other than ,with creating a sentient being , try to give it a bit of your life force, and name it . Maybe create a dreamguide like entity... 
I hope you'll solve that soon.

----------


## Uzixia

> ^^ Actually, I was going to post about this earlier (I can't resist subjects like "oblivion"), but then didn't because I was having trouble seeing a problem... I personally would trade _a lot_ to be able to lucidly awaken _every night_ onto a _Matrix_-like blank white plane from which I could lucidly create anything I want (indeed, that is something I've been working toward for decades now).  I would even try to find something useful about that great shrinking bar (pretty cool image, BTW), seeing it as an aid, perhaps, for knowing when to prepare for my next DEILD.  Having personally pretty much left "normal" dreams (whatever that even means; more in a sec) behind a long time ago without regret, I guess the problem here completely escaped me.  That said:  
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  As I mentioned above, I've been creating similar events for years (though my blank plane tends to be purple, or gray), and have been working very hard to do so.  I have also come across other dreamers over the years whose lucid dreams often start as a blank slate of some sort; the exception here I guess is that they all tend to make that happen on purpose, rather than have it happen to them by accident -- though, again, I believe those dreamers would all welcome such an accident with open arms.  Also, I have come across a fairly large number of dreamers over the years who cannot dream "normally," or rather they cannot dream in a manner that they think or have been told is normal.  On top of that, starting from a blank slate in dreams has shown up in literature as well, though I can't think of any titles off hand, except stuff written by Phillip K. Dick.  So fear not, Uzixia; though your experience is a bit extreme, and I for one truly envy that extremity, you are not alone... many dreamers have dreams that are at least slightly similar to your experience.
> 
> I honestly have nothing to offer to help you, since I think you are already in a place many very advanced LD'ers would kill to be in, and Gab's advice pretty much nails it, but here's one thought: 
> 
> 
> ...



i absolutely love your input, and never even thought of it as normal always that it was wierd... i used to have normal dreams and now this for the past however many years its been now just never felt normal. (normal to me: uncontrolable wierdness that SOMETIMES stems from real life but is never really controlled, like watching a movie of myself that i cant control) But, messing with physics and possibly time i have never even thought of out of fear that since i feel pain in the dream would adversely effect my real body, once in the dream state i sustained an injury and woke up with a terrible bloody nose, which is where that fear began. But regardless i enjoyed your input and i will keep you updated on my experiments in Oblivion if you would like me to! If you want PM me and i can talk more in depth about what the state is like and how strangely difficult yet easy it is to control and manipulate.

----------


## Uzixia

> Oh gosh, I can't even fathom how could anyone call this a nightmare. And it doesn't look like like a lucid dream either. At least not the classic LD. It could be a LD of much higher class, or something more evolved than a lucid dream.
> 
> It seems like a wonderful experience, sans the fact that it happens every night and it bothers you that you don't know what it is or what are you suppose to do with it.
> 
> Have you tried asking out loud? What is this place, why am I here, what am I suppose to do? Show me something important, something you want me to know? In case this is coming from some other realm, or even if from your mind, it may show you something.
> 
> Have you tried thinking before sleep about what you expect to happen when you find yourself in this place? What questions you would like to have answered?
> 
> I have seen post from some advanced LDers that wipe the dream clean and then they build what ever they feel like. Or they meditate in the empty space.
> ...



yeah i do enjoy the time i spend there, its a good escape from reality. i have in the past tried asking, imagine an 11 year old kid in fear of having the same 5-8 hour session of dreams every night i was terrified, i scream out where i was and that i wanted to go home but nothing happened. it was only with time i learned what i could do and that sometimes i would get fatigued if i overexerted what i did, but once again over time i was able to make bigger things. cities, mountains, the sort. but i tried again and still sadly nothing happened, and the thinking before sleep thing i havent tried yet and will keep you up to date on if anything changes, thankyou for your input and for telling Sageous! he was rather helpful

----------

